

Ask HN: Rate my project: MakeYourGirlfriendHappy.com - jbrun
http://www.makeyourgirlfriendhappy.com

======
jbrun
Hi HN

This idea came about after my own experience (as PG would suggest). Basically
it is a weekly newsletter with great tips (one coming Thursday) + a Reminder
system for her birthday, anniversary and valentine's day. Very keen to get
your comments.

Two for free deal, let me know what you think.

Cheers,

Jonathan

------
captaincrunch
How about wives?

~~~
jbrun
Same tips, so you can signup too! We will eventually grab that domain name too
(take right now).

------
mindcrime
Hmmm... This domain name seems to be rooted in a mindset that the man has to
be the one to "do stuff" to keep the girlfriend happy.... eg, that she's the
prize, and if you don't supplicate to her as she demands, she will no longer
favor you with her graces. I'm not sure perpetuating that mindset is a good
idea.

How about "BeAHappyCoupleTogether.com" (or something) where there's no overt
bias towards suggesting who is the more important member of the relationship?

Really, there's just as much onus on her to make you happy, as vice versa.

